
Ask HN: Recommended Reading SaaS Startup - a_lifters_life
Anyone know of any good books on starting a SaaS startup?<p>Primarily about - value proposition, pricing, marketing, sales.<p>Thanks
======
daleholborow
Anything by the Basecamp guys is worth a look, but might be at a lower level
then you require.

------
verdverm
Crossing the Chasm is good for helping to figure that all out as your company
evolves.

